# Value of 5 gallons of cappings



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Would you want or need the honey and wax? What will you do with the honey of questionable provenance? Sounds like a poor proposition at any price, unless you need the work. This time of year, I doubt you need that.


----------



## TNTBEES (Apr 14, 2012)

You could open feed the cappings and then render the wax. So I think the buckets are worth more than the contents.


----------



## yotebuster1200 (Jul 28, 2013)

TNTBEES said:


> You could open feed the cappings and then render the wax. So I think the buckets are worth more than the contents.


As long as you know for absolute fact that there is no disease in the honey/capping.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

For me it's more work than it's worth at any price.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Is that 60# for the contents of all 12 buckets or 60# per bucket. Perhaps you know the work of rendering a small batch of wax. They are not worth much...


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

clyderoad said:


> For me it's more work than it's worth at any price.


Yup. I've got better things to do. At 60 pounds per pail you'll end up with a whole bunch of burnt honey and a few pounds of wax.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Sometimes I just place the buckets and the bees clean the honey off the wax and I just get light cappings. But, sounds like a better deal for the beek selling then you. What is he charging you? That is important at a buck a lb would be a good price.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I had calculated from some poor data that I had, that I might be able to squeeze $30-$40 of sales out of each bucket for finished product after about two hours of work with each bucket, not a big money maker. I offered him $10 each, which insulted him. He indicated they were worth much more, at which I told him to give me the name of a buyer if he finds one, because I would like to sell them my cappings.
How could they weigh 60 lbs? Solid honey is 60 lbs. and cappings is much lighter.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>That is important at a buck a lb would be a good price.

For finished product that is a good price. Take gold for instance....out of the rock it is valuable. But not the same value when embedded in the tailings it comes from.


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

I extracted about 8 medium supers this year. Opened with with a cappings fork and had minimal wax from the combs mostly just top flakes. Minimal honey in the mix. 

I melted it down in a rice cooker I bought at a garage sale, on the keel warm setting. put the contents in a fridge after it separated to harden the wax block for removing. I have more honey and less wax than expected and overly thick honey I will use to bake.

Next year the bees will get this stuff back. Just not worth the effort. I do believe I would have to be paid to accept those buckets.

If I was desperate for money or honey I might take them for free, but to pay more than


----------

